# CONVERT PHASOR VALUES TO RMS VALUES



## Redskinsdb21 (Mar 7, 2013)

if I have a phasor value of voltage = [email protected] 120 degrees and say current = [email protected] degrees lagging...how can I convert these to rms values....is it just add -30 or 150 degrees to each angle?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 7, 2013)

Typically, if the voltage is given to you as a phasor, the amplitude is the RMS value. The only time you will be making a conversion to or from RMS is if you are concerned with determining the peak voltage..


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Mar 7, 2013)

Also usually peak values are given if the voltage is given as a function like V=160sin(b+30) by looking at that voltage 160 is the peak value and needs to be converted to RMS. I havent use the formula in a long time but i think to convert the 160V to rms you only need to divide 160 by square root of 2. Dont remember. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## bobadrew (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, RMS voltage is peak to peak divided by the square root of 2.


----------

